# Induktionschleife 12m+Auswertegerät



## Lars123 (24 Mai 2011)

Habe noch einen Induktionschleife mit Auswertegerät.

Type: IG315/2 1 Kanlalig + 12m Schleife


----------



## Lars123 (27 Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180672457013&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

